# MY World Record Nilgai



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

I shot my first Nilgai in March of 2008 in the Tate pasture of the Norias Division of King Ranch. His SCI score is 42 3/8 the 3rd largest Nilgai ever shot in the world. My boss and I went hunting for my first Nilgai hunt and we were just about to call it a day when we saw him on top of a sand dune 300 yards away. We stalked him to about 30 yards and I shot him with a Sako Finnlight 270 WSM. I know its late putting this post up but I am still excited my first Nilgai is a world record.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Wow! That's incredible! Congratulations!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

That's a beautiful beast!
Congrats!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What a freaking stud Nilgai! Big congrats!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Big congrats. Curious why you had to get so close?


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome blue bull!
I ended up stalking lots of 'em up close too in dune country. When they go over a dune you sneak up to the top of that dune, sometimes they end up right there in your face.
Way to go!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

mullethead00 said:


> Big congrats. Curious why you had to get so close?


 270 might answer your question. Very nice. Those animals are hard to put down and harder to stalk. Congrats


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great looking Bull, and a hell of a trophy. Congrats on an awesome animal. Baker


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

*Stalking*

We stalked him up the dune which had mix brush and high dry grass. By the time we got to the top we looked and didnt see him anymore. We stood there for just about 20 seconds when i saw the top of his back just over some grass. When I did that i just about put my boss on the groung so he wouldnt walk out in front of him. I sighited my swarvorksi on him in the neck and fired. Took one shot to drop him and he didnt get up. I had smiles from that day from ear to ear every time I look at him mounted in the house.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice Nilgai. One of the other monsters came from the Ruellos pasture. Love hunting there.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

that is a stud! congrats!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*bull*



rrp said:


> I shot my first Nilgai in March of 2008 in the Tate pasture of the Norias Division of King Ranch. His SCI score is 42 3/8 the 3rd largest Nilgai ever shot in the world. My boss and I went hunting for my first Nilgai hunt and we were just about to call it a day when we saw him on top of a sand dune 300 yards away. We stalked him to about 30 yards and I shot him with a Sako Finnlight 270 WSM. I know its late putting this post up but I am still excited my first Nilgai is a world record.


great bull. he is an old one looking at the skeletal structure showing. and yes, i have unintentionally gotten too close on stalks. 416 rem at 15 yards makes you feel a little guilty for thumping them with all that energy.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Wow, great bull! Congrats to you!


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Great job, excellent bull!! There are some incredible Nilgai out there, some of the biggest I've seen have been around the San Chicago Camp. Crazy big!!!!!!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

WoW!! Congrats very nice bull.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

He's HUGE! 
Congrats


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome animal


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Nice!!!*



32redman said:


> 270 might answer your question. Very nice. Those animals are hard to put down and harder to stalk. Congrats


 Im a huge fan of the .270...I also shot the wsm!....With a good bullet it would have got the job done at 300yrds .....imo.....


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

You got to 30 yards and popped him!!!!???

Now, that Indianing up on a beast!!!!

Way to go!!!!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Great Trophy!!!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Paschal, nowbody likes a bragger! We call that beginners luck and Willie is probably still mad/jealous. Not bad for a borrowed gun either. I hear its still for sale if you want it.

Congrats on one hell of an animal! The best one I've ever seen by far. It will be a long time before we kill another one like it.


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

Cynoscion said:


> Paschal, nowbody likes a bragger! We call that beginners luck and Willie is probably still mad/jealous. Not bad for a borrowed gun either. I hear its still for sale if you want it.
> 
> Congrats on one hell of an animal! The best one I've ever seen by far. It will be a long time before we kill another one like it.


Thanks Robert ! I am **** proud of myself and my bull !


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a beast. Congrats!!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice bull


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Very nice!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I keep pulling up this post just so I can look at this monster Nilgai Bull. Hell of a bull brother, hell of a bull!!!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Why have you waited 4 years to share your awesome animal with the rest of the world!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Congrats! Did you catch a weight on him? Just wondering how big those bulls will get


Cody C


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats on a great memory and trophy bull


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*WOW!......Great Trophy!!.......Congrats!....Mark*


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*monster*

Sure would have been nice to get invited to the BBQ


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

Croaker slinger said:


> Why have you waited 4 years to share your awesome animal with the rest of the world!


does it really matter? I haven't lost any sleep not knowing. Have you?


----------



## Cactus King (May 26, 2011)

> _Why have you waited 4 years to share your awesome animal with the rest of the world!_


He didnt wait 4 years to share with the rest of the world.... He only waited 4 years to share with 2cool.... big difference

Awesome bull


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, Congrats !!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats on an awesome bull. I shot one last year that I thought was a nice bull, but it does not compare to your beast. Way to go.


----------



## rrp (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone ! Hope yall all had a great hunting season and that everyone made it home to your families safe !


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice...How much did he weigh?????


----------

